# تحويل التصميم من AutoCad إلى 3Ds Max



## khoookha (5 فبراير 2007)

أريد خدمتكم وسؤالكم عن .... 
كيفية تحويل التصميم المعماري بواجهاته وبلاناته من ال AutoCad إلى ال 3DsMax
لرسم المنظور وعمل الإخراج للمشروع ؟؟؟ فأنا أريد طرييييييييييقه سهله وممتاره لعمل هذا الأمر :68: 
جزيتم خيرا أخواني المهندسين :12:


----------



## ساجدة لله (5 فبراير 2007)

يا ريت الاقى حد يرد على هذا السؤال لانه فعلا مشكلة انى ادخل مسقط من الCad الى الماكس ساعات يدخل بمقياس رسم اكبر من الحقيقى بمراحل و اخطاء كتير 
يا ريت طريقة سهلة ............................. و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## تالا74 (5 فبراير 2007)

وأنا بضم سؤالي الكم وبتمنى احد يساعدنا ويخبرنا الطريقة وجزاه الله خير سلف


----------



## khoookha (6 فبراير 2007)

وأنا بفكركم بالموضوع ..... كل هذه الطلبات ولا أحد يدلي بصوته 
أي مهندس معماري ومتأكده انهم موجودين في المنتدى ،يستطيع أن يجيب ولكن ............... 
أنتظر ردكم قرييييييييبا وعاجلا يااارب


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 فبراير 2007)

أنا عندي الطريقة الكاملة والواضحة والبسيطة لكني محتاج بعض الوقت لاوضحها بالصور .....


----------



## khoookha (6 فبراير 2007)

أنا في انتظار معلوماتك قريبا بإذن الله ......
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما :77:


----------



## مهندس ع (6 فبراير 2007)

وانا اضم اليكم سؤالى لمواجهة بعض المشاكل فى نقل الرسم من cad to 3dmax


----------



## bradoine (9 أكتوبر 2007)

export from autocad to 3ds file and in smdsmax import file


----------



## الهندسة للجميع (14 أكتوبر 2007)

فى بنامج اسمه arc cadهو اللى بيحول البلان الى منظور


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لكي نقوم برفع البلانات في أوتوكاد ونحولها إلى 3d max نقوم ببعض الخطوات ...


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

أولا : نسأل أنفسنا سؤال : لماذا نرفع في أوتوكاد ونحول إلى ماكس ...


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا سأحاول أن أفصل الموضوع بالصور ...

لكن على العموم نلجأ إلى التحويل إلى ماكس للأسباب التالية ..

1. سهولة عمل لقطات منظورية ( مشاهد ) بواسطة كاميرا ماكس.
2. طمعاً في مواد الماكس السهلة التنفيذ والمجدية ..
3. عمل حركة كاميرا متحركة حول المبنى.
4. التصيير والرندر الرائع مع امكانية إضافة فلاتر .

وغيرها من الأمور...


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مممم سأحاول عمل موضوع شبه متكامل .. عن قضية ال(import التصدير من اوتوكاد إلى ماكس...


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت اخ احمد ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## عروس البحر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ريت تكون المساعدة بسرعة بليييييييييييز وشكرا لجميع اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## khawla.k.k (14 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ريت مشكوريين مقدما


----------



## الصبا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*الخطوات المتبعة*

اليكم اخوتى واخوانى خطوات التحويل من كاد الى ماكس:20:

1-من قائمة file نختار import 
وسوف نتبع الخطوات بالصور كالاتى:






​

2- فتظهر قائمة لخصائص لفيل الكاد المستمد هكذا​
http://www.zshare.net/image/4230556c8a82cd/


3- ثم نختار مقياس للرسمة ولتكن بالسم كما بالصورة التالية


http://www.zshare.net/image/423063454d8f52/

4-وعمل ok فتظهر الرسمة الكاد هكذا وبالضغط على f3 حتى تظهر مصمته فى ال prespective

http://www.zshare.net/image/423066310f257b/

وشكرا 
اعتذر عن اظهار كل الصور مباشره لضعف النت


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا سأحاول أن أفصل الموضوع بالصور ...

لكن على العموم نلجأ إلى التحويل إلى ماكس للأسباب التالية ..

1. سهولة عمل لقطات منظورية ( مشاهد ) بواسطة كاميرا ماكس.
2. طمعاً في مواد الماكس السهلة التنفيذ والمجدية ..
3. عمل حركة كاميرا متحركة حول المبنى.
4. التصيير والرندر الرائع مع امكانية إضافة فلاتر .

وغيرها من الأمور...


----------



## معماري3 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على المعلومات
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islamis (27 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المعمار عماد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بالفعل ياريت السرعة بالإجابة وجزاكم الله خير وفير


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اجل ايها الاخ arc حاول مرة ثانية بأسرع وقت ومشكور سلفا


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل007 (3 يوليو 2010)

وين الطريقة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرحااااال (3 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## izzeldin (28 يوليو 2010)

اللهم بارك لكل من ساهم باي عمل يفيد هذه الامة


----------



## tamershalan (28 يوليو 2010)

:12:good


----------



## izzeldin (11 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم وعمر مديد وخير وفير لكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## ketoz (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضلوا روابط قد تساعدنا جميعاً

http://forums.cgway.net/cg33737/

http://forums.cgway.net/cg68/

http://forums.cgway.net/post378578-7/

والله ولي التوفيق اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## awas (16 مايو 2011)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الروابط لا تعمل على الزدشير ارجو رفعها على سيرفر المنتدى او الميديافاير


----------



## حيدر عباس هادي (12 يوليو 2014)

*مشكور على الموضوع*

مشكور


----------

